# Hapkido & Sword Relationship



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 5, 2004)

How many Hapkidoin teach the relationship between the sword, joint locking and striking?  To me this is one of the most important aspects that define traditional Hapkido as taught by Doju Nim Choi.

Thoughts.

Todd Miller


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 5, 2004)

Dear Todd: 

Not just sword (though thats my personal favorite) but between and among emptyhand and ALL weapons. Each and every one of the biomechanics of emptyhand is reflected in one or more of the weapons and vice-versa. And since weapons are no more than amplifiers of intent, the use of the body--- or inaccurate use--- is likewise amplified. In this way, if I have not learned to move with balance and timing without something in my hand, what makes me think that putting a sword or staff in my hand will somehow overcome this failing. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 5, 2004)

Not just sword (though thats my personal favorite) but between and among emptyhand and ALL weapons. Each and every one of the biomechanics of emptyhand is reflected in one or more of the weapons and vice-versa. And since weapons are no more than amplifiers of intent, the use of the body--- or inaccurate use--- is likewise amplified. In this way, if I have not learned to move with balance and timing without something in my hand, what makes me think that putting a sword or staff in my hand will somehow overcome this failing. FWIW. 

I agree, You cannot use any weapon correctly without correct balence and knowlege of how to move with balence!  I think it does help to see the same motion being done with a knife, sword or Dan Bong and then applying it to empty hand.  I have found that this really reveals any balence short comings you might have!  I think it also teaches how to move around your opponents strenght with very little effort.

Todd Miller


----------



## SPQR (May 7, 2004)

I've been practising hapkido for about six months now.  Some people say it's too early to start learning sword techniques at this level - it would just be too confusing.  Any advice?

Also, I cannot find any gumdo schools in the are, so I've been thinking of starting iaido.  However, I am worried it may not fit well with my hapkido training - usage of index fingers, etc.  

Any advice or opinion is welcome!

Thanx


----------



## dosandojang (May 10, 2004)

Of all the Kumdo schools I have seen, to ME,  they look like they are doing Iaido and Kendo.


----------



## kwanjang (May 10, 2004)

Try Haidong Gum Do.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (May 12, 2004)

A good Iaido school will fit better with Hapkido than a strictly Kumdo/Kendo school.  Some important things to look at:  1.  Footwork/stepping, this will help your Hapkido tremendously!  2.  Cutting angles, This will help you learn off balencing of your opponent while keeping your own balence.  3.  The calm demeanor of swordsmanship will help you to be relaxed yet confident in a dangerous situation.

Just a few thoughts.

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo/Iaido Association
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## kwanjang (May 12, 2004)

Hello Todd:
Did you ever have a chance to work out with Kim Taylor?


----------



## dosandojang (May 12, 2004)

Swordsmen were engaging in single combat in Japan up until the Meiji Restoration in 1868. After the restoration, swordsmanship went into a general decline, but a number of schools perpetuated the art of swordsmanship: I[font=Arial,Verdana]aaijutsu, Kenjutsu, or Batto-jutsu among them. The emphasis in these schools was preservation of techniques that swordsmen had practiced before 1868.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The full name of the style of [/font]*I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido[/font] *[font=Arial,Verdana]that is the most widely practiced in central Japan today is Muso Jikiden Eishin-Ryu, meaning peerless, direct transmission, true-faith style of Eishin.[/font] [font=Arial,Verdana]Eishin-Ryu claims a lineage about 450 years long, making it the second oldest extant martial art form in Japan. The only Budo form with a longer history is Tenshin Shoden-Katori Shinto-Ryu, an eclectic system of fighting arts that includes some [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aijutsu.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana]The founder of Eishin-Ryu was Hayashizaki Jinsuke Minamoto Shigenoubu, who lived between 1546 and 1621 in present-day Kanagawa prefecture. Many of the historical details of Hayashizakis life are suspect, since, like most famous martial artists in Japan, his story has been widely fictionalized, but it seams clear that he grew up during a time of constant warfare in Japan, and was exposed to various sword fighting methods from an early age. It is said that he went to Yamagata Prefecture to pray for guidance and receive divine inspiration for a new way of drawing the sword. Whatever the circumstances, at some point he established his own style of swordsmanship and called it Shimmei Muso-Ryu, divinely inspired, unparalleled style.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana]Hayashizakis [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido has had many names since then. It is considered the foundation for the two major styles of [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido practiced today: Eishin-Ryu and Muso Shinden-Ryu. In each generation a headmaster, or soke, has been appointed to guide the practice of the art, and each soke has had his own influence on the development of [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido. [/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana]Eishin-Ryu claims an unbroken line of transmission from Hayashizaki Jinsuke through twenty one generations to the present-day soke, Fukui Torao, who was appointed in 1975 after the death of his predecessor, Kono Hyakuren. The names of all the headmasters from the founders time are as follows:[/font]

1 - Hayashizaki Jinsuke Minamoto Shgenobu Founder
2 - Tamiya Heibei Narimasa 
3 - Nagano Muraku Nyudo Kinrosai 
4 - Momo Gumbei Mitsushige
5 - Arikawa Shozaemon Munetsugu 
6 - Banno Dan-Uemon-no-Jô Nobusada
7 - Hasegawa Chikaranosuke Eïshin 
8 - Arai Seitetsu Seishin
9 - Hayashi Rokudayu Morimasa
10 - Hayashi Yasudayu Seisho
11 - Oguro Motoemon Kiyokatsu 12 - Hayashi Masu-no-Jô Masanari
13 - Yoda Manzo Takakatsu
14 - Hayashi Yadayu Masataka
15 - Tanimura Kame-no-Jô Takakatsu
16 - Goto Masasuke Magobei
17 - Oe Masamichi Roshu 
18 - Hokiyama Namio
19 - Fukui Harumasa Tekkotsu
20 - Kono Minoru Hyakuren 
21 - Fukui Torao born 1915
22 - Soke Ikeda Takashi Seiko[font=Arial,Verdana]Most [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido historians agree that the inspiration for the name Eishin-Ryu came from the name of the seventh generation headmaster, Hasegawa Chikaranosuke Eishin. Certainly the characters used in his name are the same as those used in the name of the style. 

After the eleventh generation, the lineage split into two separate lines: one leading to Saito [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]amau, the eighteenth generation soke of the Muso Shinden-Ryu, and the other to Fukui Torao, as shown above.  There are a number of other, less widely-practiced forms of [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido that grew out of Hayashizaki Jinsukes art.

Today, Eishin-Ryu is practiced by two or three thousand people in Japan, and has exponents around the world. The administration of the system is primarily handled by the Eishin-Ryu Traditions Association, led by the soke, and by the all Japan [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido federation, which oversees competitions and promotions in many different [/font]I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido styles.[/font]

 This is one of the most popular Kum Do Dojangs in So Cal, and they even say that it comes from Iaido and Kendo lineages. This is what I have seen from most Kum Do schools Kwang Jang Nim Timmerman. I have not seen the Hai Dong Gum Do advertised too much where I am from. I will look more into it. Thanks....


----------



## dosandojang (May 12, 2004)

[font=Arial,Verdana]*Kumdo* is the art of the sword.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana]In Korea, there were 'Cho Sun Se Bup' and 'Bon Gook Gum Bup,' which are the unique sword techniques. First, we would like to introduce 'Bon Gook Gum Bup' which is one of the _many_ older sword techniques in the world. (Others include the respected Japanese styles of Kendo and[/font] I[font=Arial,Verdana]aido)  About two thousand years ago, the Three Kingdoms period marks a contentious period in which Koguryo,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Paekche, and Shilla were in contention with one another and the Han Chinese for control of East Asia. At that time, "Bon Gook Gum Bup" constituted with 33 movements was developed by Shilla's Hwa Rang warriors to defend their territorial hold. In addition to 'Bon Gook Gum Bup,' Korea prides 'Cho Sun Se Bup' which was introduced by the Chinese Book named 'Moo Bee Jee.' In 1621, a Chinese man, _Mo Won Eui, _published 'Moo Bee Jee' after studying about 2000 Chinese military tactic books. In 'Moo Bee Jee,' the only sword technique introduced by '_Mo Won Eui_' was 'Cho Sun Se Bup.' 'Cho Sun' means 'Cho Sun Dynasty' which is the old name of Korea. He also said that there was no well-developed sword technique in China, but that was in Cho Sun Dynasty.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana]At the beginning of the Cho Sun Dynasty in the 15th Century, the political and ideological foundations changed dramatically. These changes brought the elimination of the warrior class and their power bases in private soldiers. Thus, gradually, the art of the sword was limited to the state military that was regarded as inferior to scholars.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana]In 1896, during the era of modernization, the art of the sword, was selected as a mandatory training requirement for newly established police academy. From there on, Kumdo, the modern amalgamation of 'the art of the sword' was developed to be practiced by some as a sport and by others as a means of character development or spiritual refinement.[/font]


----------



## Master Todd Miller (May 12, 2004)

Hello Todd:
Did you ever have a chance to work out with Kim Taylor?


Kwang Jang Rudy,

No, never had a chance to work with Kim Taylor.  All my sword training has been with the Jungki Kwan in Taegu city Korea.

Congrats on your promotion  :asian: 

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## dosandojang (May 12, 2004)

That is a great site Master Miller. You have great lineage and credentials....


----------



## kwanjang (May 12, 2004)

Hello Kwan Jang Nim Miller:
Thanks for the congrats, unfortunately all it means is that I'm getting old.

In any case, I noticed your reference to Iaido in one of the posts, and Kim has been very active in that art.  I met him a dozen or so years ago at a Iaido seminar by Sensei Omi at the University of Guelph.  I heard he is now one of the leading people writing about Iaido on the "Asian Journal".


----------



## Master Todd Miller (May 13, 2004)

I have read some of Kim Taylors articles and they are well done.  Our style of swordsmanship is Chung Suk Guhapdo (Blue Stone Quick display sword).  GM Lim studied Kumdo for many years and realized that there were limitations with the bamboo sword.  He then traveled to Japan and studied with three different high ranking MJER Masters.  The only name I remember is Sensei Komei Sekiguchi the headmaster of MJER.  There are several different groups.  Sekiguchi Sensei is known for using very large/heavy swords.  I believe GM Lim has taught Hapkido to Sekiguchi's students.

In our style we use the 45 MJER forms as a base but GM Lim has also added traditional Korean techniques that are very chinese looking.  

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## kwanjang (May 13, 2004)

KJN Miller:
I am sure you and Kim would have a great time.  He is open and eager to learn/share, what more can one want.

I worked some with IMAFs Yamaguchi Sensei on Iaido.  Lots of fun, but after my back injury the groundwork was more than I could handle and still do my other chores.

From what I've seen, the Haidong Gumdo people also look very Chinese (if fluidity and circular motion is an indicator).  I just loved their stuff, and I was sad to miss my friend Anthony in Seoul a few weeks ago.  He studies/teaches HDG in Seoul, and I would have loved to see more of it.


----------

